# Changing graphics card - will old (questionable model) PSU be sufficient?



## bippukt (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, so just a couple of days back, I had a fit of carelessness and spilled some water over my cabinet while the PC was running. The PC immediately shut down, so I rushed it to a nearby shop. Luckily for me, the PSU, motherboard, ram and processor seem to be working fine. But the gfx card on which the water actually fell is probably gone for good.

My specs are as follows:

Intel core i5 750 with DP55WB mobo
4 GGB DDR3 RAM@1333MHz Transcend
CM Extreme Power Duo 600W
XFX GTS 250 512MB
Some poor old 1440x900 monitor

Everything is nearly 3 years old, and the PSU is not at all good, but there has never been a problem. So, I was thinking of buying a Radeon HD 7770 (@8k approx). Can I safely install the new gfx card or do I need to upgrade my PSU as well? I would've considered an HD 6850 but I just don't want to take the risk.

BTW, I need about 380W with a 7770, which is less than that needed for a GTS 250 according to Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2012)

yes you can use 7770 with your PSU even if the PSU is not a capable one. But anything over 7770 will require a PSU change just to be safe.


----------



## bippukt (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Sam. I bought the MSI R7770 GHz Edition. If the PSU does become an issue, I guess I can always borrow my brother's spare PSU which will run any processor+gfx combo as long as I don't overclock.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2012)

congrats. unless you overclock the processor or the GPU, there shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

As you plan to use HD7770, the existing PSU of yours won't be a problem at all.


----------

